
RainforestQA (YC S12) raises $12MM Series A - dsugarman
https://blog.rainforestqa.com/2016-02-17-rainforest-series-a/?utm_campaign=Funding+Announcement+SERIES+A+2016&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=26324043&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9l25NAXQY1Itxba17wInD247Lw9kGZLXNLTwGZjJSPpmAlmGT4yQq-SiPJsna4h7voRKE00CMcccrTvyZqL89j18fbpg&_hsmi=26324043
======
fredsters_s
hey everyone, one of the founders here. lmk if you have any questions. big up
hn

